

What I have learnt this year - philipbrown
http://culttt.com/2011/12/26/what-i-have-learnt-this-year/

======
pmuhar
My own problem is, as soon as I think of any business I think "How can I make
this business become a global powerhouse" and while I should be focused on
details of the business, instead im off dreaming about the yachts and private
jets Im going to buy.

This year I'm going to think local, then national, then global, and see how
that works out. Wish me luck!

